
Can you remove Donald Trump from the internet? - acmeyer9
https://medium.com/@alexcmeyer/an-experiment-of-sorts-can-you-remove-trump-from-the-internet-d8647cefe340#.3kjf94qhd
======
alttab
"The initial plan was to make it humorous, release it on the App Store, and
charge a little bit of money to download and maybe I’d make a little something
off of it on the side."

Why aren't you voting for Trump again?

